# Small Case, Big GPU



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

If I get an M.2 SSD for my new build, there will be hardly anything in the case. No optical, no hdd's, almost no cables except for the mobo and GPU. What smaller cases can I use a full size GPU with? ($800ish GPU. Titan or R9 390x) It would be great if you can recommend a couple specific cases for around $100-$140. I use newegg so sorting terminology is helpful as well.
Thanks!

p.s. I was looking at the NZXT H440.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It depends if you have parts for a mATX case.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I'd want a GPU that forces heat out through the 2nd/3rd PCI slot at the rear, you want as little heat as possible circulating inside a small case.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Damage_Inc said:


> What smaller cases can I use a full size GPU with?
> p.s. I was looking at the NZXT H440.


Most cases are designed now to accommodate a full length card, as long as you avoid SFF (small form factor) cases the card should fit.
Case size also limits the type of motherboard used, if you select an iTx case a full length card will fit but you can only use an iTx motherboard.
The NZXT is a good case.


----------

